# TMIC



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

would you guys recommend going TMIC opposed to FMIC? i mean the wrx sti is pushing out 300hp on a top mount, so why wouldnt a 200sx be able to right? i want to make the car a true sleeper, but of course i would have to put some sort of scoop on the car. also TMIC is most likely cheaper than FMIC so what would you recomend...tommy, wes?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fmic will be able to cool air more efficiently than a tmic...get a small fmic and paint it black if you wanna be "sleeper"


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

if you paint it black wont that mess up the efficiency?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

no it wont. it has been tested to not affect performance


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

thats cool then, i will just get a HUGE front mount and paint it black, and sneak up on all those damn ricers, evos, and stangs. also for a BOV, are their any on the market that dont make noise.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1st gen eclipse bov's are pretty silent and can be found for about $30


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

also, since i will be running a gt28r at about 10-15psi... i wont need a wastegate right, and i have tried to research things about a turbo system, and i found out alot, but i still dont know what a bov does? can someone please tell me!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you need a wastegate no matter how much psi you run...if you dont wanna have an internal wastage (which youll have to buy an extension for the actuator arm), you can buy an external wastegate like i did...i have one for sale for $50...turbonetics


search what a bov does...i dont wanna get into it


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

alright found out what it is, The blow-off valve is more commonly used to keep the turbocharger spinning 
when the throttle plate is suddenly closed. When the turbocharger is 
generating maximum boost pressure at full throttle and then the throttle 
is suddenly closed, compressed air coming from the compressor slams 
against the throttle, generating extremely high pressures that travel 
backwards to the compressor stopping the compressor from spinning. 

THANKS FOR THE Help


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> alright found out what it is, The blow-off valve is more commonly used to keep the turbocharger spinning
> when the throttle plate is suddenly closed. When the turbocharger is
> generating maximum boost pressure at full throttle and then the throttle
> is suddenly closed, compressed air coming from the compressor slams
> ...


Partially correct. It actually causes the compressor to spin backwards which is called compressor surge. The BOV vents that air and on MAF equipped cars the air gets routed back into the turbo inlet after the MAF. 

A Wastegate limits boost, a GT28R or RS has one built in. Depending on which turbo you go with you should research what the WG is set at when it comes from Garrett. 

FMIC over a TMIC anyday. 

Here is mine painted black.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah thats stealth. pity the mickey t's on the front arent!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Joel said:


> yeah thats stealth. pity the mickey t's on the front arent!!



No doubt, but the car is obviously not normally like that


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its cool, what kind of paint did you use for the intercooler?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Light coat of flat black spray paint.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

TMIC is not a very easy thing to pull off according to JGY, but I personally am not sure...
The FMIC looks good wes, I am thinking I am going to paint mine black also! TMIC does have its advantages though, better throttle response, but heat soaks far worse. Thats why most of the real fast Subarus switch to a FMIC with short route piping.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The GT28R family has both wastegated as well as free-floating (external wastegated). Also you can get everything from a GT2854R with a 54mm diameter exducer compressor wheel, to the "Disco Potato" GT2860RS on up to the quite large GT2876R.
Garrett has a really good tech section:
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbobygarrett/tech_center/turbo_tech101.html
and Mike K has written an extremely good series of articles in Nissan Performance Mag:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/columns/nerds/

Troy


----------

